# Uber Passenger Pulls Gun On Driver In The Bronx



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

https://www.amny.com/bronx/angry-rider-pulls-gun-on-uber-driver-for-drop-off-error-in-the-bronx/
https://www.pix11.com/news/local-ne...ning-uber-driver-with-gun-in-the-bronx-police


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Cold Fusion said:


> https://www.amny.com/bronx/angry-rider-pulls-gun-on-uber-driver-for-drop-off-error-in-the-bronx/
> https://www.pix11.com/news/local-ne...ning-uber-driver-with-gun-in-the-bronx-police[/


What the hell!


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

Some would say deactivation is a blessing in disguise 
#everythinghappensforareason


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

I stay away from those areas. No money there anyhow. (in my town) Lucky to make 5 an hour. All rides 1 to 3 baby seats, a drive through, the dollar store and home. Tip?:joyful::joyful::joyful:


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Another whack-job. 
Whack Lives Matter!


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Everyone and their mamas got a phone now that can download apps like uber/lyft so yea.

gangbangers are in between.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Everyone and their mamas got a phone now that can download apps like uber/lyft so yea.
> 
> gangbangers are in between.


I saw much much more with Lyft and think these allow prepaid cards. I don't drive for them anymore


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

wallae said:


> I stay away from those areas. No money there anyhow. All rides 1 to 3 baby seats, a drive through, the dollar store and home. Tip?:joyful::joyful::joyful:


Don't forget the stop & wait at the weed dispensary!


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> Don't forget the stop & wait at the weed dispensary!


That too...and I really don't like the smell


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

wallae said:


> I saw much much more with Lyft and think these allow prepaid cards. I don't drive for them anymore


And the low rates



wallae said:


> That too...and I really don't like the smell


speaking of, you have crossovers.

I indulge every once in a blue moon when someone offers/insists because


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

I used to smoke it at 17. Don’t know what happened.
After time it gave me horrible sinus headaches, clogged my throat like I was drinking aunt Jemima pancake syrup, and made me a bit like Howard Hughes.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

Cold Fusion said:


> https://www.amny.com/bronx/angry-rider-pulls-gun-on-uber-driver-for-drop-off-error-in-the-bronx/
> https://www.pix11.com/news/local-ne...ning-uber-driver-with-gun-in-the-bronx-police


i have to know what the argument was about


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> i have to know what the argument was about


Watch "The First 48" 
People like this kill over anything 
5 bucks, disrespected me, looked or smiled at his girl wrong.
Right in front of witnesses and cameras. Caught in 2 hours. 
(I like to think if I was going to kill somebody I could get away with it for a month
It's unreal


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

wallae said:


> Watch "The First 48"
> People like this kill over anything
> 5 bucks, disrespected me, looked or smiled at his girl wrong.
> Right in front of witnesses and cameras. Caught in 2 hours.
> ...


that's why it's so unbelievable

im sure it was over nothing


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Gotta add. These kids always think that they can talk their way out of it.
This really happened.
Cop “ Where were you at the time of the killing“
Kid “ I was home sleeping at my mamas house“
Cop “When was the killing”
Kid “ I don’t know”
Cop “then how do you know you were sleeping at your mothers at the time of the killing”


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

IR12 said:


> What the hell!


This is the reason you need drivers to take customer service courses. It was a wrong destination issue - 
"_On Sunday afternoon, police identified the suspect as Michael Andrews, 30, who's known to frequent areas within the confines of Bronx's 52nd Precinct, where the incident occurred; Queens' 108th Precinct; and Staten Island's 120th Precinct.
Law enforcement sources said the trouble began when the 37-year-old male driver brought Andrews to a location on Briggs Avenue near East 201st Street in the Bedford Park neighborhood at 3:30 p.m. on Dec. 7.
*But that's not where Andrews wanted to go*, according to police, and the mistake led to an argument. Seconds later, Andrews allegedly pulled out a handgun and threatened to shoot the driver." - _https://www.amny.com/bronx/angry-rider-pulls-gun-on-uber-driver-for-drop-off-error-in-the-bronx/
The moment you stop the car tell the rider you've reach their destination. Wait for their reaction and if they tell you that is not where they wanted to go, explain you take them there but the initial estimate for their ride could change based on the distance to the real destination. People relax when you tell them you take them where they want to go and don't care about the difference once they realize they've made a human mistake.

If you the driver, say you cannot take them to where they want to go, and they see they are not where they planned to be, you create trouble out of nothing, and I see that if you work in a cubicle all day long and think rideshare is an easy thing to handle as a weekend gig.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Oh BS
Make excuses for the guy was pulling a gun. That’s the problem today. People don’t know how to act. 
Entitled rageaholics. F that guy. He need to go away.

I carry my own gun everywhere...


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Cold Fusion said:


> https://www.amny.com/bronx/angry-rider-pulls-gun-on-uber-driver-for-drop-off-error-in-the-bronx/
> https://www.pix11.com/news/local-ne...ning-uber-driver-with-gun-in-the-bronx-police


ALL CAUSED BY BAD NAVIGATION APPS !

" TECHNOLOGY COMPANY "


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

jocker12 said:


> This is the reason you need drivers to take customer service courses. It was a wrong destination issue -
> "_On Sunday afternoon, police identified the suspect as Michael Andrews, 30, who's known to frequent areas within the confines of Bronx's 52nd Precinct, where the incident occurred; Queens' 108th Precinct; and Staten Island's 120th Precinct.
> Law enforcement sources said the trouble began when the 37-year-old male driver brought Andrews to a location on Briggs Avenue near East 201st Street in the Bedford Park neighborhood at 3:30 p.m. on Dec. 7.
> *But that's not where Andrews wanted to go*, according to police, and the mistake led to an argument. Seconds later, Andrews allegedly pulled out a handgun and threatened to shoot the driver." - _https://www.amny.com/bronx/angry-rider-pulls-gun-on-uber-driver-for-drop-off-error-in-the-bronx/
> ...


i take your point but are you seriously justifying this dude pulling out a gun ?

Or are you saying people need to learn how to avoid unnecessary conflict - bc I fully agree with that


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

jocker12 said:


> This is the reason you need drivers to take customer service courses. It was a wrong destination issue -
> "_On Sunday afternoon, police identified the suspect as Michael Andrews, 30, who's known to frequent areas within the confines of Bronx's 52nd Precinct, where the incident occurred; Queens' 108th Precinct; and Staten Island's 120th Precinct.
> Law enforcement sources said the trouble began when the 37-year-old male driver brought Andrews to a location on Briggs Avenue near East 201st Street in the Bedford Park neighborhood at 3:30 p.m. on Dec. 7.
> *But that's not where Andrews wanted to go*, according to police, and the mistake led to an argument. Seconds later, Andrews allegedly pulled out a handgun and threatened to shoot the driver." - _https://www.amny.com/bronx/angry-rider-pulls-gun-on-uber-driver-for-drop-off-error-in-the-bronx/
> ...


Too much.
It's just a technology company.

passengers should not be able to make dup accounts as easy as sock puppets do and uber should protect both ends of their app users by banning that passenger.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> i take your point but are you seriously justifying this dude pulling out a gun ?
> 
> Or are you saying people need to learn how to avoid unnecessary conflict - bc I fully agree with that


I've taken people to the wrong address, gone to the wrong address to pick, had all sorts of stuff go wrong. No guns drawn. 
And let's get this straight. Argument does not equal drawing a gun. I may have my hand discreetly on it, but if someone sees it, It will be a split second before the bullet hits them.
Obviously that guy is an illegal gun owner and not a trained permit holder


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

did the passenger tip ?


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

wallae said:


> I've taken people to the wrong address, gone to the wrong address to pick, had all sorts of stuff go wrong. No guns drawn.
> And let's get this straight. Argument does not equal drawing a gun. I may have my hand discreetly on it, but if someone sees it, It will be a split second before the bullet hits them.
> Obviously that guy is an illegal gun owner and not a trained permit holder


He's basically negating the factor that some ppl are just ****ing crazy

But I agree ppl need to be savvy about smoothing our conflict - which is true, some people just dumb as hell &#129315;


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

IR12 said:


> In other words, drive smarter; see you're headed to the hope-to-die hood, engage LAST RIDE.


&#128517;&#128517;&#128517;
It's hard enough to make money in the rich neighborhoods. Who needs the Bronx?
I don't know what they make but I assume I would rather work at Walmart



GreatWhiteHope said:


> He's basically negating the factor that some ppl are just @@@@ing crazy
> 
> savvy about smoothing our conflict - which is true, some people just dumb as hell &#129315;


Was not me being savvy..

Just normal people don't get that pissed at a mistake like that..

May be a drunken crash with your kids in the car...


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

wallae said:


> &#128517;&#128517;&#128517;
> It's hard enough to make money in the rich neighborhoods. Who needs the Bronx?
> I don't know what they make but I assume I would rather work at Walmart
> 
> ...


I fully agree, I think I just give ppl way less credit then you &#128517;


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> I fully agree, I think I just give ppl way less credit then you &#128517;


I Polish, but still, after making the same mistake 3 times, I learn&#128512;


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> i take your point but are you seriously justifying this dude pulling out a gun ?
> 
> Or are you saying people need to learn how to avoid unnecessary conflict - bc I fully agree with that


Impulsiveness is not justifiable but one needs to analyze the context to understand WHY the rider did what this rider did. He *did not pull the gun the moment he got inside the car. *That tells you what triggered his reaction - the fact that the driver stopped the car and the fact that they were at the wrong address. If the rider (due to his life environment) learned how the only way to deal with stressful situations or to convince people you deal with, to listen or follow your directions, is by force (see the neighborhood), then he is doing exactly what he would have done in any stressful situation (see potential domestic abuse situations, potential street illegal substances transactions or potential one to one disputes).

In these situations, pulling a gun is not much different than using insults, spitting/hitting the other person or slamming the door of the car on the way out. By not showing the will to decently resolve a situation (because individual lack of customer service knowledge) unknowingly you the driver put the rider on a (sometimes dark) tunnel. Of course, after the fact or from outside of it, everybody could criticize, be sorrow or admit fault/guilt, but in that split second, as a rider with a decent expectation (to get to the destination), even if it was your error that took the both of you there, you cannot see it, and depends on your interpersonal communications skills to solve it in a respectful manner or go complete bananas.

As a customer service trained person, in these situations, you want to identify the problem first and most importantly assure the customer you are 100% committed to help and resolve their issue. You make them understand their problem is your problem. You win together you lose together type of approach.

Do you think Uber could allow only customer service trained drivers to service riders?

And do you think Uber should provide (notice I am not asking if they can under the law and under their "independent contractor" driver classification) customer service courses?

And do you think Uber is responsible (in order to keep up a professional and safe service) to make sure the drivers are constantly trained in and about how to deal with these kinds (sometimes extreme) of situations?

By the way - no company wants to deactivate their customers (drivers or riders in Uber's case), because EVERY SINGLE individual means money and equates profits. Through educating both a company could increase the benefits of the experience and consequently its profits.

Wait a second here - Uber never made a profit, correct?


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

jocker12 said:


> Impulsiveness is not justifiable but one needs to analyze the context to understand WHY the rider did what this rider did. He *did not pull the gun the moment he got inside the car. *That tells you what triggered his reaction - the fact that the driver stopped the car and the fact that they were at the wrong address. If the rider (due to his life environment) learned how the only way to deal with stressful situations or to convince people you deal with, to listen or follow your directions, is by force (see the neighborhood), then he is doing exactly what he would have done in any stressful situation (see potential domestic abuse situations, potential street illegal substances transactions or potential one to one disputes).
> 
> In these situations, pulling a gun is not much different than using insults, spitting/hitting the other person or slamming the door of the car on the way out. By not showing the will to decently resolve a situation (because individual lack of customer service knowledge) unknowingly you the driver put the rider on a (sometimes dark) tunnel. Of course, after the fact or from outside of it, everybody could criticize, be sorrow or admit fault/guilt, but in that split second, as a rider with a decent expectation (to get to the destination), even if it was your error that took the both of you there, you cannot see it, and depends on your interpersonal communications skills to solve it in a respectful manner or go complete bananas.
> 
> ...


No, **** all that mandatory training bullshit.
This is customer service, some ppl shouldn't do it - some people are low IQ Neanderthals, that's life.

I hear your point, but - 
I'm having a really hard time getting around the fact that you're justifying this mans actions

***** him and **** that, this is how chimpanzees behave, he's not cut out for civilized society so I don't care about the reasoning - it's unacceptable full stop - no justification.

Could the driver have avoided this ? Maybe, probably idk. 
you don't pull guns on ppl for no reason that's insanity

Are we intelligent rational people or are we ****ing apes - and were justifying ape behavior ?*


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Got it. The mafia guy who pulls a gun and threatens to kill you for underbidding the garbage contract is not really at fault.
I need the training


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

wallae said:


> I saw much much more with Lyft and think these allow prepaid cards. I don't drive for them anymore


Lyft has caused so many issues with ride share, first they started a price war with Uber that hurt the drivers of both companies, then Lyft started to accept generic debit cards that allowed drug dealers to move about selling drugs And Prostitution to be mobile, often with dangerous customers that endangered drivers.
Lyft exploits people with leases that enslave them trying to better their lives, Lyft needs to be put out of business.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> No, @@@@ all that mandatory training bullshit.
> This is customer service, some ppl shouldn't do it - some people are low IQ Neanderthals, that's life.
> 
> I hear your point, but -
> ...


Just for the record, I knew some very smart neanderthals. One was a Mensa member, who on release from prison was offered a full scholarship to Harvard and he would kill you in a minute. 
Some people learn being a bully works.
****** Bulger was a killer and his brother was a lawyer and president of the Senate
Why make excuses?


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> No, @@@@ all that mandatory training bullshit.
> This is customer service, some ppl shouldn't do it - some people are low IQ Neanderthals, that's life.
> 
> I hear your point, but -
> ...


You need to look at it from your (the driver) perspective and be smart and ready to defuse any tension created artificially or not during your interaction with ANY rider.

And please go back to my first words - "Impulsiveness is not justifiable"



wallae said:


> The mafia guy who pulls a gun and threatens to kill you for underbidding the garbage contract is not really at fault.


If the guy would have pulled the gun the moment he entered the car, I would have said was no way to deal with him. But in this situation you need to be clever, and that attitude comes from constant training because training teaches you how to stay in control and handle potential conflict.

Having a driver license and a driveable car, despite what UBER and Lyft told you,* DOES NOT qualify you to transport people from point A to point B* and expect payment for it. How much payment the driver gets is a different discussion.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

wallae said:


> Got it. The mafia guy who pulls a gun and threatens to kill you for underbidding the garbage contract is not really at fault.
> I need the training


Ya, I gave that dude way to much credit


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

jocker12 said:


> You need to look at it from your (the driver) perspective and be smart and ready to defuse any tension created artificially or not during your interaction with ANY rider.
> 
> If the guy would have pulled the gun the moment he entered the car, I would have said was no way to deal with him. But in this situation you need to be clever, and that attitude comes from constant training.
> 
> Having a driver license and a driveable car, despite what UBER and Lyft told you,* DOES NOT qualify you to transport people from point A to point B* and expect payment for it. How much payment the driver gets is a different discussion.


I have never let anyone bully me.
Not to say I won't duck if somebody shoots at me, but I'll shoot back


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

jocker12 said:


> You need to look at it from your (the driver) perspective and be smart and ready to defuse any tension created artificially or not during your interaction with ANY rider.
> 
> If the guy would have pulled the gun the moment he entered the car, I would have said was no way to deal with him. But in this situation you need to be clever, and that attitude comes from constant training.
> 
> Having a driver license and a driveable car, despite what UBER and Lyft told you,* DOES NOT qualify you to transport people from point A to point B* and expect payment for it. How much payment the driver gets is a different discussion.


I know, I worked as a server at a high end restaurant Very busy place for many years 
That's high stress and u need to be cool to deal with shit like this all the time, I get it.

There's a lot of dumb drivers out there bc the pay is so low - you don't get quality - so I don't expect everyone to be smart about this

*But it doesn't mean you cover for this Neanderthal guy with the gun *


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> No, @@@@ all that mandatory training bullshit.
> This is customer service, some ppl shouldn't do it - some people are low IQ Neanderthals, that's life.
> 
> I hear your point, but -
> ...


I have to agree with you &#128175;%


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

wallae said:


> Just for the record, I knew some very smart neanderthals. One was a Mensa member, who on release from prison was offered a full scholarship to Harvard and he would kill you in a minute.
> Some people learn being a bully works.
> ****** Bulger was a killer and his brother was a lawyer and president of the Senate
> Why make excuses?


What are you talking about ?

I'm using Neanderthal as 'dumb primitive cavemen'



peteyvavs said:


> I have to agree with you &#128175;%





peteyvavs said:


> I have to agree with you &#128175;%


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> He's basically negating the factor that some ppl are just @@@@ing crazy
> 
> But I agree ppl need to be savvy about smoothing our conflict - which is true, some people just dumb as hell &#129315;


This is why I don't pickup in the hood or known meth locations that are in better neighborhoods. I even refuse to pickup at bars, too many crazy F...ks on the streets.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> *But it doesn't mean you cover for this Neanderthal guy with the gun *


Politics of today.
We just had a kid in court. Shot a guy. 30 days carry concealed gun- 30 days resisting arrest. 45 months suspended for the shooting.
The shooter is the victim.
The real victim is F-ed

Real..gang girl shoots man in both legs (robbery) 11 months... rest suspended.
Out and month 12 kills man in robbery.
Then they will tell you its the gun


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> What are you talking about ?
> 
> I'm using Neanderthal as 'dumb primitive cavemen'
> 
> ...


Don't look so surprised, you know the type of people referred too here.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

wallae said:


> I have never let anyone bully me.
> Not to say I won't duck if somebody shoots at me, but I'll shoot back


During rideshare, the vast majority of the times is a miscommunication between what the driver sees and what the rider sees and/or assumes the driver knows.

The drivers make the mistake to think their riders somehow need to be more familiar with the app (because the driver is very familiar with the app) forgetting how 99% of the riders only use that app once or twice a month and don't even have the curiosity to understand the details of it. The rider wants to go from point A to point B (most of the time at least).

And the riders wrongly assume the drivers are well trained, know the city well, and could be flexible enough to accommodate certain potential changes. Sometimes, drivers though are afraid to make changes because either are not sure or are afraid of Uber penalizing them for doing so. And when the driver loses flexibility, because in riders mind, him/her paying makes him/her a legit customer, based on the way they are used to deal with stress, they could try to intimidate, threaten, bully or even hurt the service provider (conveniently established by Uber as being the driver).

As a driver, you want to know how to peacefully and firmly stay in control and handle that conflict.



GreatWhiteHope said:


> But it doesn't mean you cover for this Neanderthal guy with the gun


Again - "Impulsiveness is not justifiable"


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

What are you talking about ? 
Criminals like that guy. 
I'm just saying some are smart and make a choice. They are not victims forced into the life
They learn Its easier to bully and take someone else money than to make their own


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

wallae said:


> Politics of today.
> We just had a kid in court. Shot a guy. 30 days carry concealed gun- 30 days resisting arrest. 45 months suspended for the shooting.
> The shooter is the victim.
> The real victim is F-ed
> ...


The world has gone backwards as they say

trump actually wrote an awesome letter for the paper a long time ago about this very thing
it was a reaction to the Central Park 5


----------



## kcdrvr15 (Jan 10, 2017)

The correct way to handle a pax that threatens the driver with a weapon, is 2 taps to the chest and 1 to the head. At that close range your going to be hurt by the muzzle blast.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

kcdrvr15 said:


> The correct way to handle a pax that threatens the driver with a weapon, is 2 taps to the chest and 1 to the head. At that close range your going to be hurt by the muzzle blast.





kcdrvr15 said:


> The correct way to handle a pax that threatens the driver with a weapon, is 2 taps to the chest and 1 to the head. At that close range your going to be hurt by the muzzle blast.


What?


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

kcdrvr15 said:


> The correct way to handle a pax that threatens the driver with a weapon, is 2 taps to the chest and 1 to the head. At that close range your going to be hurt by the muzzle blast.


That's why you use a 22 backup piece, pretty quiet and definitely effective.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

kcdrvr15 said:


> The correct way to handle a pax that threatens the driver with a weapon, is 2 taps to the chest and 1 to the head. At that close range your going to be hurt by the muzzle blast.


I disagree. He's got the drop. Wait till he gets out and 5 in the back


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

jocker12 said:


> During rideshare, the vast majority of the times is a miscommunication between what the driver sees and what the rider sees and/or assumes the driver knows.
> 
> The drivers make the mistake to think their riders somehow need to be more familiar with the app (because the driver is very familiar with the app) forgetting how 99% of the riders only use that app once or twice a month and don't even have the curiosity to understand the details of it. The rider wants to go from point A to point B (most of the time at least).
> 
> ...


While your on your way to the morgue, other drivers will say that you posted some dumb zhyt. Punks like this want the littlest reason to act like a bad ass.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

wallae said:


> I disagree. He's got the drop. Wait till he gets out and 5 in the back


Let me complete your sentence, of the head. Now that's better.



wallae said:


> 22?
> Why? Not a stopper.
> See my tiny tiny Seecamp 32 with Buffalo Bore Barnes Copper. 14 inches Tumbling
> *Martin Fackler - Wikipedia*
> Best pistol-permanent cavity of a _tumbling_ projectile,


Nice choice, but the 22 cal likes to dance in a skull.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

peteyvavs said:


> That's why you use a 22 backup piece, pretty quiet and definitely effective.





wallae said:


> I disagree. He's got the drop. Wait till he gets out and 5 in the back


Conflict would only create more conflict. You do not want that to happen. You need the knowledge to deescalate pressure not hurt as revenge.

Control means to get the job done, not to send people to or end up at the hospital.

Uber and Lyft need to mandate customer service knowledge driver activation and constant customer service training for active driver status.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

jocker12 said:


> Conflict would only create more conflict. You do not want that to happen. You need the knowledge to deescalate pressure not hurt as revenge.
> 
> Control means to get the job done, not send people or end up at the hospital.
> 
> Uber and Lyft need to mandate customer service knowledge driver activation and constant customer service training for active driver status.


I'm going to ignore you now.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

peteyvavs said:


> Let me complete your sentence, of the head. Now that's better.
> 
> 
> Nice choice, but the 22 cal likes to dance in a skull.


I have no confidence I can draw with my weak hand turn twist to someone behind and get the head, possibly during a struggle. The 32 performed better than my 380 in gel.
I use a left side cross draw to keep it away and out of sight from the middle where a pax could grab it
I can draw with either hand.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

peteyvavs said:


> that you posted some dumb zhyt.


I am sorry if you think that way.

A driver without strong customer service knowledge, because he/she was accepted by Uber and Lyft to do rideshare, *falsely thinks* he/she could successfully do it.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

wallae said:


> I have no confidence I can draw with my weak hand turn twist to someone behind and get the head, possibly during a struggle. The 32 performed better than my 380 in gel.


A 22 LR has a much higher muzzle velocity, so if you have to shoot through the back of your seat it'll penetrate and also penetrate the perp.
I'm not criticizing your choice of caliber, I just have a preference for the 22.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

jocker12 said:


> I am sorry if you think that way.
> 
> A driver without strong customer service knowledge, because he/she was accepted by Uber and Lyft to do rideshare, *falsely thinks* he/she could successfully do it.


You can get killed either way. Plenty of 7-11 clerks have handed over all the cash and killed.
I still remember when they marched 6 HS kids into the freezer at a fast food place and killed them all (witnesses) Cant leave them


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

wallae said:


> You can get killed either way. Plenty of 7-11 clerks have handed over all the cash and killed.
> I still remember when they marched 6 HS kids into the freezer at a fast food place and killed them all (witnesses) Cant leave them


Because they got by mistake, to the wrong destination?


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

peteyvavs said:


> A 22 LR has a much higher muzzle velocity, so if you have to shoot through the back of your seat it'll penetrate and also penetrate the perp.
> I'm not criticizing your choice of caliber, I just have a preference for the 22.


To each his own but I don't get the higher MV
* 32 -943 fps @ 60Grain my 1 inch (actual test)
22- 862 FPS 2 inch barrel @40 grain (Much faster from a rifle but not a pistol) 840 to 882 was the range*



jocker12 said:


> Because they got by mistake, to the wrong destination?


Because someone wanted their sheet. In this cash but it can be a car.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

Driver did the right thing. Saw the gun. Stopped arguing with the rider and legged it :roflmao:
If he stayed in the car he probably would of had six extra holes in him and have lost that argument.

Good lesson to always confirm drop off address and avoid been shot in the back.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

wallae said:


> Because someone wanted their sheet. In this cash cash but can be a car.


But here, this guy pulled the gun because they got to the wrong address, not because he wanted to rob the driver or hijack the car.

Would you agree there is a difference between a robbery mindset and a "take me to the correct destination" mindset?


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

jocker12 said:


> But here, this guy pulled the gun because they got to the wrong address, not because he wanted to rob the driver or hijack the car.
> 
> Would you agree there is a difference between a robbery mindset and a "take me to the correct destination" mindset?


No, I think with people like that you can't figure on them doing the smart thing, you can't plan on anything. He was one second from being killed. A take me can change in a minute to f this ill take myself
Not too many with illegal guns bluff.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

jocker12 said:


> I am sorry if you think that way.
> 
> A driver without strong customer service knowledge, because he/she was accepted by Uber and Lyft to do rideshare, *falsely thinks* he/she could successfully do it.


Diplomacy works 98% of the time, it's the other 2% that creates 98% of the problems.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

Immoralized said:


> Driver did the right thing. Saw the gun. Stopped arguing with the rider


You got the events in the wrong order.

"L_aw enforcement sources said the trouble began when the 37-year-old male driver brought Andrews to a location on Briggs Avenue near East 201st Street in the Bedford Park neighborhood at 3:30 p.m. on Dec. 7.
*But that's not where Andrews wanted to go*, according to police, and the mistake led to an argument. Seconds later, Andrews allegedly pulled out a handgun and threatened to shoot the driver"_

After they've got there, not before, Andrews pulled the gun and threatened.



Immoralized said:


> always confirm drop off address


Words of wisdom. You don't do it, you need constant training to remind you how important that is.



wallae said:


> I think with people like that you can't figure on them doing the smart thing, you can't plan on anything. He was one second from being killed. A take me can change in a minute to f this ill take myself


I am citing the police "report", you are making assumptions.

Training is specially designed to help people recognize behavioral clues and peacefully stay in control and handle difficult situations.

This is the reason I am telling you to read the succession of the events and understand what triggered the abnormal response to pull a gun. It was the wrong address not a premeditated ill intent.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

jocker12 said:


> I am citing the police "report", you are making assumptions.


Yes, for some strange reason if someone pulls an illegal gun on me I assume I could get killed. _Logical_ Reasoning Assumptions


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

peteyvavs said:


> Diplomacy works 98% of the time, it's the other 2% that creates 98% of the problems.


Everybody wants something.

Customer service training helps people quickly identify what that "something" is, and resolve the problem.

I'll give you an example. I got through "wrong address" situations myself, once when I took a guy around the city only because he was in a hurry and correctly selected the street address but in the wrong city (from the drop-down menu in the app).

I was following the navigation and he was on the phone, telling me from time to time, that I should've taken that or that exit.

I told him, and please pay attention here - "The address coordinates translation from the Uber app to the navigation app it is done automatically. Also, I was willing to take him to the destination as much as he wanted to get there, because I've wanted to move on, not to be stuck with him on the phone in the backseat telling me I go the wrong direction". He ended up the call, double-checked the destination on his side, identified the error, made the correction. We got to the destination. He was happy we didn't get to the wrong address, was home, shooked hands and gave me a $10 tip in cash.

What do you think about that? No gun, no threats.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

jocker12 said:


> Everybody wants something.
> 
> What do think about that? No gun, no threats.


I'm a vet and a 30 year retired airline pilot.
I don't need customer service training and I don't need advice on how to live


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

wallae said:


> for some strange reason if someone pulls an illegal gun on me


The succession of events tells you something else.

After both of you got to the *wrong address* and he told you so, because of the argument that just ignited, he pulled the gun out.

Do you call this a "strange" reason?


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

The guy should go to jail at least 20-30 years for armed assault and also should compensate the driver for the panic attack.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

wallae said:


> I'm a vet and a 30 year retired airline pilot.
> I don't need customer service training and I don't need advice on how to live


Sure. But once online on Uber or Lyft platform, the standards change.

Every professional activity involves certain professional standards.

Even if you are an airline pilot you know you cannot fly an F-16 in combat without PROPER and CONSTANT training.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

jocker12 said:


> Sure. But once online on Uber or Lyft platform, the standards change.
> 
> Every professional activity involves certain professional standards.
> 
> Even if you are an airline pilot you know you cannot fly an F-16 in combat without PROPER and CONSTANT training.


LMAO, now that males believe that your on drugs.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

peteyvavs said:


> LMAO, now that males believe that your on drugs.


No, I am a witch. Any Inquisitorial assumptions?


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

>>The succession of events tells you something else.

It does not tell me anything. Its an unstable guy, very possibly psychotic or a sociopath.
Your hoping for predictable behavior but you can get absolutely anything.



peteyvavs said:


> LMAO, now that males believe that your on drugs.





jocker12 said:


> Sure. But once online on Uber or Lyft platform, the standards change.
> 
> Every professional activity involves certain professional standards.
> 
> Even if you are an airline pilot you know you cannot fly an F-16 in combat without PROPER and CONSTANT training.


You're turning this into something it isn't and it's comical.
It's Fing Uber, not brain surgery.

A cab driver who doesn't even have to make change.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

wallae said:


> It does not tell me anything. Its an unstable guy, very possibly psychotic or a sociopath.


Medical personnel instructs possible psychotic episodes suffering patients to call customer service lines during psychotic episodes instead of hurting (though not in a physical way), irritate, frustrate or annoy their family members.

Why? Because customer service people always have patience, are not confrontational and listen to your demands or stories.

So , in your opinion, if the rider is psychotic (which is regrettable but not his fault) or a sociopath (which is also regrettable but not his fault), it will be best if the two of them would start shooting at each other? Or get to the correct destination and rectify an unfortunate error?


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Don't you have a job... or a life

Unwatch


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

wallae said:


> I stay away from those areas


Exactly, an ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure. It only took me a couple of rides to learn to avoid Richmond, CA. But this guy obviously didn't learn fast enough...

https://www.ktvu.com/news/video-lyft-driver-kidnapped-shot-at-by-passenger-in-richmond
And as a driver, where you accept pings/pick-ups is one of the few things you have complete control over. But some people insist on taking every turd coming down the pike.

Why would ANYONE...EVER...take a ping in the Bronx?


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Cold Fusion said:


> https://www.amny.com/bronx/angry-rider-pulls-gun-on-uber-driver-for-drop-off-error-in-the-bronx/
> https://www.pix11.com/news/local-ne...ning-uber-driver-with-gun-in-the-bronx-police


If it is not loaded, he should be okay.
He is no Plaxico.


----------



## Smell My Finger (Jun 11, 2019)

Dude it's the Bronx, sometimes two blocks over is a whole other war zone


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

wallae said:


> Don't you have a job... or a life
> 
> Unwatch


I thought you really have an explanation for your line of thinking.

I'm done with my P90X workout now. Do you know what that is?


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

wallae said:


> I have no confidence I can draw with my weak hand turn twist to someone behind and get the head, possibly during a struggle. The 32 performed better than my 380 in gel.
> I use a left side cross draw to keep it away and out of sight from the middle where a pax could grab it
> I can draw with either hand.


You should not be driving.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

lyft_rat said:


> You should not be driving.


I know. I drove last night
Tonight I'm laying on the couch watching tv.


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

wallae said:


> I know. I drove last night
> Tonight I'm laying on the couch watching tv.


OK, then go buy yourself a glock.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

lyft_rat said:


> OK, then go buy yourself a glock.


I'm downsizing.. and I only like double action guns with no safety.
Had one of these since 91. Fits anywhere, even my shirt pocket. Carry it there a lot


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Reasons you dont drive in the hood or pickup hood rats.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

My brother is a retired homicide detective 41st precinct the Bronx. (Watch Fort Apache with Paul Newman, that’s the precinct ). This is nothing, a happy ending no one was killed. Craziest guy he arrested for murder:
-why did you kill him?
-he disrespected me.
-how did he disrespect you?
-he asked if I was hungry and offered me food.
-you slit his throat cause he offered you food?
-yeah I ain’t no charity case F’him.


----------



## teh744 (Apr 14, 2018)

kcdrvr15 said:


> The correct way to handle a pax that threatens the driver with a weapon, is 2 taps to the chest and 1 to the head. At that close range your going to be hurt by the muzzle blast.


2 to the chest, 1 to the head.... was taught that for many years........


----------



## Funky Monkey (Jul 11, 2016)

Uber's Guber said:


> Another whack-job.
> Whack Lives Matter!


Poor young man is just misunderstood. Let him wave his gun in the air


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

wallae said:


> I stay away from those areas. No money there anyhow. (in my town) Lucky to make 5 an hour. All rides 1 to 3 baby seats, a drive through, the dollar store and home. Tip?:joyful::joyful::joyful:


So, only Manhattan, Staten Island and Queens is safe to drive in and make money?


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

Cold Fusion said:


> https://www.amny.com/bronx/angry-rider-pulls-gun-on-uber-driver-for-drop-off-error-in-the-bronx/
> https://www.pix11.com/news/local-ne...ning-uber-driver-with-gun-in-the-bronx-police


I was listening to the stats on gun control in our city the other day. Guess what!?

NY, Dallas, LA. All were around 200 murders from guns year to date. Slightly above that number but the media of course low balls it.

Chicago has over 400. I still drive feeling safe at all times at night. But I am courteous to everyone. (I have tricks up my sleeve too) I drive pax to crazy ass places. It doesn't mean I will pick you up though. That's a choice you have. NOT Uber or Lyft.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Seamus said:


> -why did you kill him?
> -he disrespected me.


Rikers is Full of those Disrespected

&#128073;Those focused on demanding Respect
sabotage themselves through victimology

Just Do the Job


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> So, only Manhattan, Staten Island and Queens is safe to drive in and make money?


That's for people to decide for themselves.
I know my limits, I don't know yours

Also money related-- is the juice worth the squeeze 
That to me is the big thing. I've written about my many trips.... 6 minutes to pic..5 minutes to come out (with 2 baby seats-8 more minutes- drive through 7 minutes. Dollar store 8 minutes...home 
3 bucks no tip
I'll do sheet for 50 an hour that I will not do for 6 an hour


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

WindyCityAnt said:


> I was listening to the stats on gun control in our city the other day. Guess what!?
> 
> NY, Dallas, LA. All were around 200 murders from guns year to date. Slightly above that number but the media of course low balls it.
> 
> Chicago has over 400. I still drive feeling safe at all times at night. But I am courteous to everyone. (I have tricks up my sleeve too) I drive pax to crazy ass places. It doesn't mean I will pick you up though. That's a choice you have. NOT Uber or Lyft.


These places are crazy bro.


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

Don’t everybody know this is the new way rideshare deactivates drivers. Instead of the dreaded deactivation email they send out hitmen.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

he lives in the bronx....not suprising


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

jocker12 said:


> This is the reason you need drivers to take customer service courses. It was a wrong destination issue -
> "_On Sunday afternoon, police identified the suspect as Michael Andrews, 30, who's known to frequent areas within the confines of Bronx's 52nd Precinct, where the incident occurred; Queens' 108th Precinct; and Staten Island's 120th Precinct.
> Law enforcement sources said the trouble began when the 37-year-old male driver brought Andrews to a location on Briggs Avenue near East 201st Street in the Bedford Park neighborhood at 3:30 p.m. on Dec. 7.
> *But that's not where Andrews wanted to go*, according to police, and the mistake led to an argument. Seconds later, Andrews allegedly pulled out a handgun and threatened to shoot the driver." - _https://www.amny.com/bronx/angry-rider-pulls-gun-on-uber-driver-for-drop-off-error-in-the-bronx/
> ...


Im thinking this ride was express pool.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

freddieman said:


> Im thinking this ride was express pool.


It could be and this is a good point, but still, the driver needs to figure this out BEFORE starting the ride and make sure the rider knows and assumes the consequences of his cheap choice.

It is a routine the driver needs to follow every single time and don't imagine the rider knows. Most drivers think knowing the ride is Pool, X or XL is so obvious no rider should make any mistakes, but people are either not paying enough attention, or wanting to cut corners, or simply making errors.

You the driver are in control and can diffuse a potential conflict by following certain steps at certain times (and training teaches drivers uniformly for a consistent service). The sooner the customer/rider is told about policies the better because the longer it takes the driver to explain the details the more the customer/rider would ask why she/he was not informed before or up to that point. And if the driver comes with the explanation - "I've thought you already knew", raises the suspicion of playing a fishy game.


----------

